# arthrotomy subtalar joint



## k4lilly (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi,

My doc performed an arthrotomy of the subtalar joint with removal of loose bodies. I do not see a code anything like that. I am curious how you all would bill it?

Thank you,
Kelly


----------



## DOVERRED (Apr 19, 2010)

Subtalar is consider part of the ankle... So try 27620


----------



## cpccpma (Apr 19, 2010)

Actually you should look at 28020 since it is sub-talar.


----------



## DOVERRED (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi cpccpma....this is why i love coding! You may be right, but my argument is that the sub talar is known as the 2nd ankle joint since it is reponsible for the inversion and eversion movement of the ankle...my way of remembering what is what is if a line goes thru the joint vertically it a foot joint and if a line goes thru the joint horizonically it a ankle joint....


----------



## cpccpma (Apr 19, 2010)

You have a good point as well but my thinking is the talus us a tarsal bone and since the loose body removal is from the sub-talar joint they are in the tarsals.....does that make sense? I consider the tibio-talar joint the ankle joint which would justify 27620. Also one other thing to think about.....sub-talar fusion.....falls under the "foot" section of the cpt book. I do like your thought process.......it makes total sense!


----------

